# Have gear-will travel



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Experienced plugger looking for a ride. I have fished mainly upper to middle coast. Drift, anchor, or wade (if solid bottom). Will share costs and can fish weekdays. Multi-day trips also. Anyone need a fishing partner, give me a shout. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm going to fish the jetties and Seawolf park area on the 20th. Just $50.00/person

http://www.captainbeardcharters.com


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

gbeardjr said:


> I'm going to fish the jetties and Seawolf park area on the 20th. Just $50.00/person
> 
> http://www.captainbeardcharters.com


Thanks for the reply. I'm really looking for more of a bay fishing trip. So, maybe I should say will pay all gas costs. Thanks.
Mike 713-446-3249


----------

